# SleepStudy



## AAAFAN (Jan 6, 2010)

For a month or so I have seen a collection of files building up in a folder

Windows8_OS/Windows/System32/SleepStudy

including
ScreenOnPowerStudyTraceSession-2018-03-07-18-42-49.etl

Although I can delete the individual files, I can't remove the folder(s) or stop it running.
Can anyone shed a light on it?
Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

this explains it ( sort of)
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi.../device-experiences/modern-standby-sleepstudy

and the comments here seem to explain better

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/6p4jxo

It is designed to only run when the user isn't actively using the computer & background activity that drains the battery or uses ram etc. is happening and is intended to help you or a tech troubleshoot power configuration issues


----------



## AAAFAN (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks.
Read only doesn't seem to do anything. I can't see why I need it as I am using a PC not a laptop

Where do I find this?
You can also explicitly stop it- you can find the trace log information in *Performance Monitor under Data Collector Sets->Event Trace Sessions.*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

setting the file to read only prevents it being written to but you need to reboot for it to take effect
It doesn't appear on my W8 computer at all

It might be something to do with power settings that decide if it enables or runs or not
I have my power settings set on high & never turn off anything
That possibly stops it
However I wouldn't worry about it . It is a tiny file & not doing any harm at all


----------



## AAAFAN (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This might help better
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...raining-your-battery-while-the-system-sleeps/

apparently it only works with standby ( connected) which looks like a bios or power configuration setting


----------



## AAAFAN (Jan 6, 2010)

Very informative. I wonder why there is no apparent option to simply not use it.

the command line shows the following. Does this mean anything?

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.248]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

C:\WINDOWS\system32> powercfg /a

The following sleep states are available on this system:

Standby (S3)
Hibernate
Hybrid Sleep
Fast Startup

The following sleep states are not available on this system:

Standby (S1)
The system firmware does not support this standby state.

Standby (S2)
The system firmware does not support this standby state.

Standby (S0 Low Power Idle)
The system firmware does not support this standby state.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------

